# Windows 10 and 4k with Cubase 10.5?



## romplin (Jan 22, 2020)

How is it working with scaling in Cubase and different VST plugin brands? I'm thinking about to get a 4k 32" display but I'm not sure how well this will work with scaling in Windows. I guess you need something like 150% set in Windows so it size is not too small?

Or is it to early to get 4k with DAWs and plugins?


----------



## Manaberry (Jan 22, 2020)

Hi @romplin

Sadly, Cubase doesn't scale on Windows settings. It goes on 100 or 200 and there is no way to get a value between those two scaling options.


Here is a sample from Steinberg documentation:

Monitor scaling setting of 125% displays Cubase with 100%
Monitor scaling setting of 150% displays Cubase with 200%
Monitor scaling setting of 175% displays Cubase with 200%
Monitor scaling setting of 200% displays Cubase with 200%

I do have a 4K display monitor, a 31.5 inches. I'm at 100%, which is very small but I'm getting used to it. I can have a much larger view like that. Going with 200% just show as much as a 1080p screen, which is not the point of having a 4K display monitor.

Some plugins are very small and sometimes the GUI brokes. So I usually use my side WDHQ monitors to avoid that.

I suggest you to get at least a 34" to 43" display monitor to properly see with a 100% scaling.

Best


EDIT: See 100% scaling on 31.5"


----------



## gadgetsz (Mar 18, 2020)

So which monitor do you use manaberry?


----------



## x-dfo (Mar 19, 2020)

The jump to 4k was not a good jump for workstations imo. I work in games and when I got my 4k monitor for my workstation I felt like I gained nothing - yes more room for multiple app windows but I need to squint (this is a 27") and it gets to be a strain. By comparison my 2560x1440 27" at home is pretty much the sweet spot for me.


----------



## drasticmeasures (Mar 19, 2020)

FWIW, I solved this problem by simply using a 50” 4K TV. The price difference between a 32” 4K tv and 50” isn’t much - MAYBE $150? while it’s an adjustment at first, and it’s probably best to angle it for reflection reasons, it’s been a fantastic $400 solution.
(The only real diff between a “monitor’ and a TV is a monitor has more accurate color and reduced latency - neither of which really matters for composers). That’s my personal experience.


----------



## x-dfo (Mar 19, 2020)

Nathan Furst said:


> FWIW, I solved this problem by simply using a 50” 4K TV. The price difference between a 32” 4K tv and 50” isn’t much - MAYBE $150? while it’s an adjustment at first, and it’s probably best to angle it for reflection reasons, it’s been a fantastic $400 solution.
> (The only real diff between a “monitor’ and a TV is a monitor has more accurate color and reduced latency - neither of which really matters for composers). That’s my personal experience.



just a question of how close you sit to it


----------

